

James Gosling on Apple, Apache, Google, Oracle and the Future of Java (video) - bokchoi
http://marakana.com/forums/java/general/205.html

======
abp
Bad submit timing by me again. :)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1960425>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1960422>

------
swombat
I'm disappointed, he didn't mention the kitchen sink too.

